# Newborn kid with bent 'ankle'!



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

Smudge has something wrong with one of her back legs? She stands on it weird. Almost like a horse ready to kick, with the 'toe' turned under. It doesn't seem to hurt her and I can move it and it's not swollen, etc. Her and her sister were a little chilled and are now toasty under a heating pad. Next time she's up I'll try to get a pic.

I read somewhere that leg stuff like this is common and you can splint it and it will hopefully straighten out? Is that true?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

this can be from contracted tendons - basically from being a little cramped in the uterus. 

I've also seen it happen when you have given an IM needle in the back leg/rump, and hit a nerve. 

Either way will resolve by itself, with time. 

Either way it doesnt hurt to splint. If it makes you more confident and reassured, go ahead and splint it. I tend to leave it alone. If you do leave it, just keep an eye that the skin doesnt get rubbed raw from being on the ground all the time.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I have lots of baby animals born like this, and it usually straightens out within a few days. With one or two I have splinted just so that the baby can stand upright - this is when ALL their legs are like that, though!

LW


----------



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome. Thank you!  I'll just leave it alone for now -- she hobbles on it just fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When I have a baby with a weak leg ...I splint it ..so that the tendons can be in a more normal position.......I usually leave it on for 4 days ..take it off to see how things are...and if the leg/or legs... are still funky ...then I put it back on a little longer..............

It also wouldn't hurt.......to give a bo-se shot.....and nutra drench.... :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was going to say to split it also. The Bo Se would be a good idea also. How old is this one?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

When the rear legs are bent back like that it is usually a selenium deficiency and a Bo-se shot will help that. When it is the front legs it is usually a contracted tendon due to utro position and either time or splints if they have trouble walking.


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

One of our little does that was just born had a problem with her back leg. Her hock bent inward and it was really bad. I bought some 400 IU vitamin E capsules at Wal Mart and gave her one everyday. I just opened up an end and squirted it into her mouth. It must not have tasted too bad because she was happy to get them LOL. After 2 days her leg was completely fixed! Just an idea if you can't get anything else


----------



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

sweetgoats said:


> I was going to say to split it also. The Bo Se would be a good idea also. How old is this one?


Two days-ish. She's had BoSe. I checked her this morning and she's walking on it much better now. How long does it take BoSe to kick in?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

within the week you should see improvement...especially if you splint it.... :greengrin:


----------

